# My prediction for this page



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

from now until September the temps in Phoenix, AZ will be well over 100 degrees each day.

Waymo plans to launch in Phoenix

Electronics don’t work so well in that kind of extreme heat

You better believe Waymo doesn’t want to launch during a time of the year when weather conditions will give them a disadvantage.

So if they really plan on launching in Phoenix in 2018 it will probably be well AFTER sept 2018

That means from now until then you won’t hear much of a peep from the firm(s) hired to spread the SDC propaganda.

That said, they may pipe in with a snarky post just to say “you’re not the boss of me” but that’s about it.

See you in September guys


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

_Devil's advocate thinking_: if they weren't ready they wouldn't be "ready". They've been testing for years in Arizona. Don't you think they would have found and remedied and heat related bugs? Plus as a livery vehicle they will be blasting the AC all day long, pax or not. It is AZ after all. And launching during the slowest time of year, now, would be ideal. Slow volume gives them a chance to work out any problems and then in the fall when the business picks up its showtime. And, since when does it cool down in September here? More like late October!

I agree though thats probably hype for Waymo, and clickbait for the news.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> _Devil's advocate thinking_: if they weren't ready they wouldn't be "ready". They've been testing for years in Arizona. Don't you think they would have found and remedied and heat related bugs? Plus as a livery vehicle they will be blasting the AC all day long, pax or not. It is AZ after all. And launching during the slowest time of year, now, would be ideal. Slow volume gives them a chance to work out any problems and then in the fall when the business picks up its showtime. And, since when does it cool down in September here? More like late October!
> 
> I agree though thats probably hype for Waymo, and clickbait for the news.


You wanna know what I think? I think they put very little if any thought into how to make a driving box of electronics that can stand 100+ degrees of heat six months out of the year.

I think that their "plan" is to launch, they're praying for a big splash, and then they can worry about the heat after six months.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I've only seen the ones that are the big Chrysler hybrid minivans. If I drive days, it is pretty much necessary to idle the car all day if i do day shift, or risk getting complaints. A minivan full of electronics will have to blast AC. It will be 72 degrees in there all day long! Outside sensors, who knows.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> You wanna know what I think? I think they put very little if any thought into how to make a driving box of electronics that can stand 100+ degrees of heat six months out of the year.
> 
> I think that their "plan" is to launch, they're praying for a big splash, and then they can worry about the heat after six months.


You ignored the point where Uber is already running in those temps and has been for years. Why did you ignore his point? Inconvenient to your prediction?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You ignored the point where Uber is already running in those temps and has been for years. Why did you ignore his point? Inconvenient to your prediction?


Not sure your point

When you say uber has been running in those temps for years... do you mean:
A) uber's SDC test program, which is a tiny number of cars compared to uber human drivers in Phoenix?
Or
B) the actual Uber human drivers in Phoenix?

If the answer is A we can write it off for obvious reasons

If the answer is B then here are the problems:

1. These very hot months are slow anyway for Phoenix Uber drivers and they know this
2. Whatever happens to the cars due to the heat the drivers are responsible for that maintenance. Now waymo wants to assume that entire responsibility? Ha good luck
3. SDCs use considerably more electronic hardware (sensitive to heat) than human driven cars.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

US Senate to consider banning individual ownership of automobiles.
You can have one, but don’t drive it on public roads


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> US Senate to consider banning individual ownership of automobiles.
> You can have one, but don't drive it on public roads


Oh please I hope they vote on that tomorrow and I hope a lot of Democrats vote for it so they can lose their seats


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Not sure your point
> 
> When you say uber has been running in those temps for years... do you mean:
> A) uber's SDC test program, which is a tiny number of cars compared to uber human drivers in Phoenix?
> ...


You lost me. We're discussing Waymo. Uber has zero shot of producing an SDC.

Once again, as you well know, Waymo doesn't do its own fleet maintenance. Fleet maintenance experts do. The same fleet management companies that have been managing fleets in all areas of the nation and around the world in all seasons. They may know a little something about it.

Cars today are FULL of electronics. Do they run? Yes? Even in AZ? Yes?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You lost me. We're discussing Waymo. Uber has zero shot of producing an SDC.
> 
> Once again, as you well know, Waymo doesn't do its own fleet maintenance. Fleet maintenance experts do. The same fleet management companies that have been managing fleets in all areas of the nation and around the world in all seasons. They may know a little something about it.
> 
> Cars today are FULL of electronics. Do they run? Yes? Even in AZ? Yes?


Hey man, bottom line I gave dozens upon dozens of reasons why SDCs are probably going to go the way of New Coke if forced to mass market in extremely quick time

Let it grow organically and have it take decades, ok.

But the main reason why people like yourself have been fighting with me over this is because you all have such a boner to see it happen tomorrow as opposed to 20 years from now.

Now, some people on this board will gain financially the quicker Uber human pax become Waymo robo pax. (Or, more clearly, the quicker people sell off their cars entirely). So I get why they have such a boner.

But you? Why? You're just some guy who really loves robots? Like... THAT much?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Hey man, bottom line I gave dozens upon dozens of reasons why SDCs are probably going to go the way of New Coke if forced to mass market in extremely quick time
> 
> Let it grow organically and have it take decades, ok.
> 
> ...


I don't want SDCs to take over my work in the TNC market. TNC works really well for me and my lifestyle. I dread SDC TNC's from an economic point of view.

However, unlike many on here, I'm not closing my eyes to the reality just to soothe my concerns. I worked before TNC and I'll work after.

On the other hand, I also don't close my eyes to the vast benefits to society that SDCs will bring that are all but ignored here by the nay-sayers. A lower cost of living, new opportunities, and far far less cost in treasure, time, health, and lives.

One simple example: A person who works full time with two weeks of vacation and commutes 30 minutes each way to work will recover 181 hours a year, 4.5 weeks of lost time in stressful traffic, where they can instead be productive, educated, or entertained. That's HUGE. A full month+ of free time recovered per year. That's about 4 years of time handed back to you in your lifetime, to use as you wish, not even considering the added longevity and quality of life from not dying or being injured in a car wreck, which are substantial.

I don't want SDCs to take my work, but I do want safer and better lives for my children. In a historical sense, where we have always recovered economically despite innumerable industry disruptions, and benefit hugely in many ways from technology advances, SDCs are almost certainly going to be a very large and impactful net benefit to society. The numbers involved and the wide array of benefits are staggering. Land, health, transportation costs, quality of life, time, ease of use, traffic, etc.

In a nutshell: I'm more concerned about others, like my daughters, than myself. I speak out here so drivers see it coming and stop living in denial. The beginning of significant impact on TNC drivers is close. For some, it may be a year or so out. For others, it will take longer, but it's close. Certainly not a decade or decades.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't want SDCs to take over my work in the TNC market. TNC works really well for me and my lifestyle. I dread SDC TNC's from an economic point of view.
> 
> However, unlike many on here, I'm not closing my eyes to the reality just to soothe my concerns. I worked before TNC and I'll work after.
> 
> ...


Tell you what... since you think some markets are gonna see robots take over uber in "a year or so" let's touch base in a year (or so) and see where we are at.

That seems to be the only way to see which of us is correctly predicting the future and which of us is way off.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Tell you what... since you think some markets are gonna see robots take over uber in "a year or so" let's touch base in a year (or so) and see where we are at.
> 
> That seems to be the only way to see which of us is correctly predicting the future and which of us is way off.


I said some markets will see a significant impact. Not once have I said, "robots take over Uber." Words matter in predictions and I thought better of you than to alter mine.

By significant impact, I mean urban drivers in the startup markets will see ridership fall and many will be pushed out towards the suburbs. This migration of drivers will impact suburban drivers.

My predictions are documented in my blog. I stand by them. If anything, I was overly conservative.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I said some markets will see a significant impact. Not once have I said, "robots take over Uber." Words matter in predictions and I thought better of you than to alter mine.
> 
> By significant impact, I mean urban drivers in the startup markets will see ridership fall and many will be pushed out towards the suburbs. This migration of drivers will impact suburban drivers.
> 
> My predictions are documented in my blog. I stand by them. If anything, I was overly conservative.


Ok since precision matters let me be clear:

I don't see Waymo effecting Uber drivers in any market anytime soon. Waymo launches and the best you're gonna see is a few people taking it as a novelty

Again- when Waymo launches they will not threaten Uber drivers in any significant way in that market anytime soon


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Waymo launches and the best you're gonna see is a few people taking it as a novelty


This is in direct contradiction to the polls and the actual Waymo rider experiences reported thus far. You're arguing from a point of willful and/or hopeful ignorance. 25% of people say they will ride in an SDC today. Is 25% of an urban area's ridership significant to Uber drivers? IF this 25% of actual riders rave, like the actual riders have thus far, how many of the 50% of fence sitters jump the fence?

Will the unsure just ignore those opinions? The saved time? The safety factor? The convenience? The lower costs?

That's not logical. It's not human nature to ignore advantages like that. You delete all of those considerations from your "novelty" approach because it doesn't serve your narrative. Self-driving has far too many life-changing advantages to be reduced to a "Segway" comparison.

I give you that if they have bad experiences, all bets are off, but that's not supported by what we know at this point, it's pure conjecture.



iheartuber said:


> Again- when Waymo launches they will not threaten Uber drivers in any significant way in that market anytime soon


They've already launched and, by default, are affecting drivers, just not significantly with such a small fleet and intentionally limited ridership. When they go to tens of thousands of cars, which it looks like they will within a year, that will make a significant impact.

Your fall-back position is that it's a novelty and people won't ride. That's not supported by the data, polls, or real-world results. It's your opinion, and you're welcome to it, but it's a willfully blind opinion that ignores all of the advantages of SDCs over humans.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This is in direct contradiction to the polls and the actual Waymo rider experiences reported thus far. You're arguing from a point of willful and/or hopeful ignorance. 25% of people say they will ride in an SDC today. Is 25% of an urban area's ridership significant to Uber drivers? IF this 25% of actual riders rave, like the actual riders have thus far, how many of the 50% of fence sitters jump the fence?
> 
> Will the unsure just ignore those opinions? The saved time? The safety factor? The convenience? The lower costs?
> 
> ...


The polls AND what I'm saying can both be right.

Here's how: people are asked will they ride in a SDC and they say yes. And that sounds right.

But we're not talking about doing it once and that's it, we're talking about relying on it for all your taxi needs or even all your transportation needs period.

Is Waymo in a place right now where they essentially offer go cart rides? Sure

Are they in a place to handle the entirety of transportation? I don't see that


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> The polls AND what I'm saying can both be right.
> 
> Here's how: people are asked will they ride in a SDC and they say yes. And that sounds right.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to be the entirety to significantly affect Uber drivers and it won't be at first. It will slowly creep up on drivers. This month was good, a few months later not as good, a few months later less good, and so on.

At first, it will be Urban riders who don't own a car, Urban to Urban rides like barhoppers, and novelty seekers. Your mistake, IMHO, is lumping all the enthusiastic riders in with the novelty seekers. Millennials are much more onboard and they dominate the liberal urban centers and cost drives them.

IF they have good experiences, few are going to choose human-driven over SDC, and they will boast about the advantages of their choices, as is human nature. The more boasters, the more fence-sitters that will try SDCs.

Let's say I'm going Urban to Urban. Do I want to pay more or less? Do I want to crank whatever music I want as loud as I want? Do I want to demand silence? Do I want to make calls loudly? Not have to be polite? Not have to be at the mercy of a stranger and their behavior and personality? Change my destination 5 times with no complaints? Not have to ask for temperature changes or to roll the windows down? Not be compelled to tip? Never have to deal with their communication issues, scams, or B.O.?

SDCs are coming directly for TNC, not the entirety of transportation. It's almost 100% across the board. As far as I know, only Tesla is talking about private ownership of SDCs seriously at this point and even THEY are putting a TNC service in place. Self-driving public transportation is a non-starter. Unions and low cost per rider make them high-hanging fruit, just like airlines and trains. The fact that TNCs have no unions or even employees make the target even sweeter.

We will own human-driven cars and have human-driven transportation for a long time. However, this market, the TNC market, is a dead man walking. We both agree it's not if but when, but your timeline is illogical and unrealistic based on the history thus far for SDCs. Assuming we are both equally right and wrong, it's still only 3-5 years out for significant impact on many markets. Drivers should know that.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It doesn't need to be the entirety to significantly affect Uber drivers and it won't be at first. It will slowly creep up on drivers. This month was good, a few months later not as good, a few months later less good, and so on.
> 
> At first, it will be Urban riders who don't own a car, Urban to Urban rides like barhoppers, and novelty seekers. Your mistake, IMHO, is lumping all the enthusiastic riders in with the novelty seekers. Millennials are much more onboard and they dominate the liberal urban centers and cost drives them.
> 
> ...


I've said before there were many reasons why I think public acceptance of robo ride share will take a while but for the sake of simplicity let me focus on just one: will ALL these rides be "pool" rides? It sure looks that way from the cars being Chrysler minivans.

If so we have a problem: well over 70% if my pax don't want a pool ride and frankly I don't blame them.



RamzFanz said:


> It doesn't need to be the entirety to significantly affect Uber drivers and it won't be at first. It will slowly creep up on drivers. This month was good, a few months later not as good, a few months later less good, and so on.
> 
> At first, it will be Urban riders who don't own a car, Urban to Urban rides like barhoppers, and novelty seekers. Your mistake, IMHO, is lumping all the enthusiastic riders in with the novelty seekers. Millennials are much more onboard and they dominate the liberal urban centers and cost drives them.
> 
> ...


SDCs are coming for TNC? Ok let's take a look at that:

TNCs made a much better service than taxis so they eventually took over taxis

Using this logic SDCs will have to provide a better service than TNC to take over TNC. But how is the service going to be better when:

-it's ALL pool rides
-they will look and smell like toilets
-there's no one to talk to for spontaneous questions or changes in destination
-robots drive considerably slower and ain't nobody got time for that

Now, as for your assertions

They will be cheaper - ok but buses are cheap too and nobody rides those

Uber drivers are creepy/have BO etc- maybe like 5% but not across the board. I showered today

Pax supposedly prefer zero human contact- it's true there is a segment of the population that has this kind of anxiety but it's really small. Less than 5% by my experience of when i see it in my pax.

So there u go- debunked


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> from now until September the temps in Phoenix, AZ will be well over 100 degrees each day.
> 
> Waymo plans to launch in Phoenix
> 
> Electronics don't work so well in that kind of extreme heat


Which is why there are so many government contractors that manufacture electronics there ...



RamzFanz said:


> Cars today are FULL of electronics. Do they run? Yes? Even in AZ? Yes?


I remember having a programming gig in the Valley of the Sun, and my car's thermometer (i.e., inside the car) once read 119F.



iheartuber said:


> buses are cheap too and nobody rides those


Buses run on just a small sliver of the roads, and the wait times could be long.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

TNC Drivers were walking the plank from day 1
SDC is putting them out of their misery


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> TNC Drivers were walking the plank from day 1
> SDC is putting them out of their misery


That hasn't happened yet. When it actually happens tell me, except by that time I'll have retired already.

You keep saying it will happen by next year but you say a lot of things that are nonsense.

Oh, one last thing: you know what really tells me you are wrong? You have to resort to name calling to make your point. It shows desperation. If you're so right why would you be desperate?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't want SDCs to take over my work in the TNC market. TNC works really well for me and my lifestyle. I dread SDC TNC's from an economic point of view.
> 
> However, unlike many on here, I'm not closing my eyes to the reality just to soothe my concerns. I worked before TNC and I'll work after.
> 
> ...


Scientists actually done studies to understand if this mumbo jumbo could be true. Turns out, the more time you save in traffic, the more EXPENSIVE it gets (everything was studied from the riders point of view, as long as the eventuality of SDCs eliminates driving).

The high cost of saving travel time - https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/06/the-high-cost-of-saving-travel-time/563393/

And

Chadrick Institute & DePaul University study (PDF document) - https://las.depaul.edu/centers-and-...ublications/Documents/Uber Economics_Live.pdf


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Scientists actually done studies to understand if this mumbo jumbo could be true. Turns out, the more time you save in traffic, the more EXPENSIVE it gets (everything was studied from the riders point of view, as long as the eventuality of SDCs eliminates driving).
> 
> The high cost of saving travel time - https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/06/the-high-cost-of-saving-travel-time/563393/
> 
> ...


*People who spend two or more hours a day on the road are suffering cognitive decline.*
https://thenewdaily.com.au/life/wellbeing/2017/07/25/driving-makes-stupid/
Subsequently I, and most employers aren't seeking out, nor listening to any uber driver for any feedback, opinion or job availability.

How many hours a day do u drive

S*DC will make u smarter.*

The motor car is not only killing the planet and emptying our wallets. New research has found that it's making uber drivers stupid as well.

Uber drivers who spend two or more hours a day on the road are suffering cognitive decline. And it's middle-aged drivers who are most at risk.

These are the results of a five-year study by the University of Leicester, involving half a million Uber drivers aged between 37 and 73.

https://thenewdaily.com.au/life/wellbeing/2017/07/25/driving-makes-stupid/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> That hasn't happened yet. When it actually happens tell me, except by that time I'll have retired already.
> 
> You keep saying it will happen by next year but you say a lot of things that are nonsense.
> 
> Oh, one last thing: you know what really tells me you are wrong? You have to resort to name calling to make your point. It shows desperation. If you're so right why would you be desperate?


lol every year turns into next year again


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I've said before there were many reasons why I think public acceptance of robo ride share will take a while but for the sake of simplicity let me focus on just one: will ALL these rides be "pool" rides? It sure looks that way from the cars being Chrysler minivans.
> 
> If so we have a problem: well over 70% if my pax don't want a pool ride and frankly I don't blame them.
> 
> ...


Debunked?

You assume too much.

I envision an A to B ride in a clean and safe car. Am I asking too much?

Do you really believe these fleet management companies have no idea about comfort or condition?

I mean, I see how people avoid the bus, mass transit with mass issues and no accountability, but that's not what we are talking about, yes?

Simple question: Would an SDC TNC company have the power to enforce minimum standards with repercussions for those who didn't conform?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Debunked?
> 
> You assume too much.
> 
> ...


Answer Yes.

iheartuber jocker12 uberdriverfornow would have u believe it will be the vomit comet Wild West. Seem when SDC hit the road the entire riding public will experience reverse Peristalsis. And 1950s rock & roll will corrupt the youth of America. If Gd meant man to fly he would of given him wings. Uber drivers net over $7 per hour.
Bwahahahaha


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you really believe these fleet management companies have no idea about comfort or condition?
> 
> I mean, I see how people avoid the bus, mass transit with mass issues and no accountability, but that's not what we are talking about, yes?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Answer Yes.
> 
> iheartuber jocker12 uberdriverfornow would have u believe it will be the vomit comet Wild West. Seem when SDC hit the road the entire riding public will experience reverse Peristalsis. And 1950s rock & roll will corrupt the youth of America. If Gd meant man to fly he would of given him wings. Uber drivers net over $7 per hour.
> Bwahahahaha


Not vomit comet but just people's grubby hands and muddy feet are enough to require a good cleaning on the regular.

It's a fact of life all drivers know about but you don't because you're a real estate developer not a driver

Even though you are banking on a new transportation service to help you make more money in your field

And even though instead of listening to real drivers who actually do this job you make fun of them.

Why? I dunno? Ego?



RamzFanz said:


> Debunked?
> 
> You assume too much.
> 
> ...


All I can say is we have to wait for reality to happen for you to see what I'm saying

There is no other way


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Not vomit comet but just people's grubby hands and muddy feet are enough to require a good cleaning on the regular.
> 
> It's a fact of life all drivers know about but you don't because you're a real estate developer not a driver
> 
> ...


"_wait for reality to happen_"

Bwahahahaha

Reality IS already here and ROLLING

Sad


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> "_wait for reality to happen_"
> 
> Bwahahahaha
> 
> ...


The one "reality" that hasn't happened yet is you put a robo taxi service on the market and see what happens. Do people spend their money? Do they tell all their friends? Does the act of using a robo taxi become so embedded into our lives that it's used as a verb? ("Let's Waymo to the party" as opposed to the current "Let's uber to the party")

Whatever "is already happening" with SDCs the above is definitely NOT happening and quite frankly that's really the only thing that matters

There will be no reply from you to this comment of any substance because you have none. Sure, you might reply with a joke, an insult, a snarky comment, or an empty boastful claim, but you cannot comment to this in any kind of a rational way because there is no such argument to this on your side of the debate.

THATs what's REALLY "sad"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> All I can say is we have to wait for reality to happen for you to see what I'm saying
> 
> There is no other way


I agree that the proof will be in the results.

I disagree that all of the major TNC, auto, tech, and fleet management companies don't have any idea what they are up against vs what we know. It's an illogical and unreasonable assumption. Most of what we know about providing a driving service can be learned by a single average person in months.

If that single person does their research first, perhaps weeks. Before I started Ubering I probably knew 80% of what I needed to in regards to providing a quality service, the pitfalls, and how to be profitable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> I disagree that all of the major TNC, auto, tech, and fleet management companies don't have any idea what they are up against vs what we know. It's an illogical and unreasonable assumption. Most of what we know about providing a driving service can be learned by a single average person in months.
> 
> If that single person does their research first, perhaps weeks. Before I started Ubering I probably knew 80% of what I needed to in regards to providing a quality service, the pitfalls, and how to be profitable.


Are you using Uber management to support YOUR assumptions?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Are you using Uber management to support YOUR assumptions?


Uh...

...no.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Uh...
> 
> ...no.


I withdraw the question. After I posted I remembered you're one of the rare SDC supporters who sees Uber as a total disaster when it comes to SDCs.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I withdraw the question. After I posted I remembered you're one of the rare SDC supporters who sees Uber as a total disaster when it comes to SDCs.


Before the fatal accident he was only saying Uber was behind compared to Waymo. After the accident, it took him few days to invent a story and come out saying Uber was a disaster.

When I stressed him to show me the comment where he said Uber was a disaster, he started deflecting and avoiding to answer, like he does now with the video you ask him about, begging for someone, anyone, to ask a different question or say something, and good Lord, have him run with the new topic.

You could write a sitcom with this dude/Jason/RamzFanz comments! Make o fortune with genuine comedy!

The REAL Kramer, right here, entertaining us for free!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I disagree that all of the major TNC, auto, tech, and fleet management companies don't have any idea what they are up against vs what we know.
> .


Well let's put it this way: you and I do this every single day, and they- TNC, auto, tech, and fleet management companies- they DON'T

TNC as a group as you describe is another name for Uber Corporate. They are totally clueless on what the drivers go through and it's well documented.

Auto companies- they make the cars, they don't run a transpo biz.

Tech is tech, not real world human interaction.

Fleet management companies are about the only companies that come close to know what we know about how to do this, but I dare say they have the experience in volume that Uber has. Example: 100 uber cars do much more rides than 100 taxis. More volume, more maintenance, more headaches.



RamzFanz said:


> Most of what we know about providing a driving service can be learned by a single average person in months.
> 
> If that single person does their research first, perhaps weeks.


You are absolutely correct. But, this isn't happening. Why you ask? All those big power players you have mentioned have such huge egos they would never even think to do something like this.

As Trump would say: "SAD"


----------

